# Introduction



## DaveB (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello, I'm David. 

I've done martial arts (Shotokan and some others), for around 17 years. Not currently training but always studying. I fall firmly on the practical application side of the fence. 

I'm looking forward to sharing and learning from you guys.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard David.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 19, 2015)

DaveB said:


> Hello, I'm David.
> 
> I've done martial arts (Shotokan and some others), for around 17 years. Not currently training but always studying. I fall firmly on the practical application side of the fence.
> 
> I'm looking forward to sharing and learning from you guys.


David, can I ask, when you say you are always studying even though you are not currently training, what kinds of studying do you mean?  Welcome and I hope you do feel good to share some of your experience  Jx


----------



## Buka (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## DaveB (Jun 19, 2015)

Jenna said:


> David, can I ask, when you say you are always studying even though you are not currently training, what kinds of studying do you mean?  Welcome and I hope you do feel good to share some of your experience  Jx



Hello Jenna,

I read and re-read my limited but good quality library. I discus ideas on forums like this. I belong to a couple of Facebook groups who share information and video on certain kata and I solo train when I get time and space. 

Many now dismiss kata solo practice, preferring partner drills based on their application, but kata is first a training tool. I practice may be half the forms I know, varying how I do them to emphasise and develop different physical skills. Doing so can also lead to thinking about application in different directions. 

Just last week I was going over heian yondan followed by the 3rd form from my kungfu days and I spotted a move in the kata that could be applied the same as one from the kungfu if the opponent was at a different angle... 

Basically if I'm not otherwise engaged, the chances are that I am thinking about martial arts. ;-)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 19, 2015)

DaveB said:


> Hello Jenna,
> 
> I read and re-read my limited but good quality library. I discus ideas on forums like this. I belong to a couple of Facebook groups who share information and video on certain kata and I solo train when I get time and space.
> 
> ...


Mm hmm that make sense and I would think most of us do lot of these things too.. I would not disagree with you over solo kata though I imagine like you say, some would take a different view.. Do not mind me asking David and but is it choice or circumstance by which you are not currently training? Start a thread for a bit o discussion or post up some of your own experience and learning or just dig in and give your thoughts..  take care.


----------



## DaveB (Jun 19, 2015)

Jenna said:


> Mm hmm that make sense and I would think most of us do lot of these things too.. I would not disagree with you over solo kata though I imagine like you say, some would take a different view.. Do not mind me asking David and but is it choice or circumstance by which you are not currently training? Start a thread for a bit o discussion or post up some of your own experience and learning or just dig in and give your thoughts..  take care.



Circumstance. Work and family take up all my time. I'm waiting for my son to get old enough that I can train with him


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 20, 2015)

Welcome !


----------



## donald1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello


----------



## DaveB (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks all.


----------



## Limasogobudo (Jul 4, 2015)

I see where you are in life. A good idea to train at home is start making your own home made training gear. Some ideas...

Tarp and some leveling sand with 550 cord make a great kicking bag for harding the shins and feet

Make a miwakiwara 

Tire, log and concrete mix with rope around the log make a great kicking and striking dummy.

Theirs some cheap and fun ways to help aid your training. Also if you are looking to read go to amazon you can books for real cheap!

Life is a art it self have fun and stay blessed.


----------

